# 09 fashion ? BLIND APES DESIGNING THIS JUNK?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, so I got the 09 TRANSWORLD magazine withe the new duds and boards and hot gear init BUYERSGUIDE.

seriously..........

WHO DESIGNS THIS CRAP?

My theory:

_Blind ghey apes._

Because I will NOT be wearing anything displayed in this magazine.

Awful. :cheeky4::dunno:

ugh, just downright hideous gear for snowboarders.

I'm a winter career boarder.......... NOT A SINGLE JACKET MAKER HAS A "SCRATCH PAD" on a coat !

and by Scratch pad, I mean a reinforced area where we can cary our boards and not worry about slicing our shells with edges, or the innercuffs of our sleeves... let alone the god-awful colors and mismatch patterns.

Its like 1980's allover again, only with no sort of rhyme or reason to it all.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

pfft. please. thats insulting to blind apes.

but i'm a plain, no florescent pattern kind of guy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Bought the same magazine...Highly disappointed....

Even more disappointed in the '09 Flux bindings....This guy doesn't do pastel colors!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Agreed...new stuff looks like crap


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

but the kids will buy it. look around next time you are in the mall. my wife and I were just talking about this exact thing. its like we have gone right back to the eighties with the colors. 

it makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry guy's Ape here..No in all seriousness that's exactly what they 're trying to do bring back the 80's. If you look at the skater fashion now you see old skool ray bands, which I have to admit I have a pair. Even Oakley has old skool shade's. Also the neon print's, patches ,and hat's.I actually don't mind some neon on the slopes, as long as you don't over do it.Now on the street's I won't be caught dead wearing loud color's. So today the 80's, next year maybe the grundge look. Who know's:dunno:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

DaveESPI said:


> _Blind ghey apes._


Otherwise known as "heterosexual males." 

The blind can "sense" ugly. 
The Apes couldn't be bothered.
The Ghey's have more fashion sense.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

THere is nothing about he 1980's in any of this stuff.

I grew up in the 1980s, so I have a Firm grasp on what the 1980s ar all about.

If they want to be "retro", thats one thing. This stuff.........
not even in the parking lot would I be caught wearing any of this.

What makes the 1980's stuff cool is the fact it WAS THE NINETEEN EIGHTIES !

not TwothousandeightIES.

Technology and need for good functional apparel with things like I-pod pockets, and zip open vents and scratch pads and thermal pant butt-liners so we don't all have soggy asses from the snow.

That sort of stuff should come first. If its a good QUALITY product, I can then atleast consider buying it. 

Paint a turd in 1980's colors, and its still a turd. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

This is all because the younger generation still need to look good. For those of us who understand the importance of outerwear we look for the more technical stuff. I wouldn't mind the whole thermal pant butt-liners. Or may be a nice insulated pocket for all my electronics (such as cellphone and ipod) since every time i get off the hill, my gadgets are like frozen and look like they are about to die on me! 

For the colours part, some is okay. But the variety they come up with along with the patterns makes my eyes cross!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

DaveESPI said:


> Technology and need for good functional apparel with things like I-pod pockets, and zip open vents and scratch pads and *thermal pant butt-liners so we don't all have soggy asses from the snow.*
> 
> That sort of stuff should come first. If its a good QUALITY product, I can then atleast consider buying it.
> 
> Paint a turd in 1980's colors, and its still a turd. :cheeky4:



A thermal liner wont keep you dry, it's the outer layer that does that.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

i happen to be a 17 and i totally agree that all the new clothes are awful. wayy too bright for my taste.

i had to buy a new jacket last year and i spent forever looking trying to find something simple that looked good, but didnt make me look like a neon billboard. the only good one i found was all white, so now i just look like a marshmallow:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

I dunno... I mean, I don't dig the loud neo-80s stuff either, but I still think there's enough variety out there for everyone to find something they like. For every neon green and blue jacket, there's several black, olive, or brown jackets... and everywhere in between.

Fashion's marketed to high school kids in many respects. Doesn't mean there isn't more stuff than what you'll find in the ads or the new product guides.

Not that any of this concerns me... as long as my get-up helps conceal my presence and has a pocket for my throwing stars, I'm good.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

all this being said though;

Loud Neon 80's colours > Goth/Emo Bitch style.

That being said, u won't see me in fluorescent colours... crazy plaid, or funky patterns, sure... but no wild and unusual colours


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

It's all about personall choice, some will like it and some wont. The whole reason there are so many fashion labels it that they cater to different tastes. If you dont like it, dont buy it but dont get all bent out of shape over it.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok here's a good one..Suppose your that good of a rider and you get a Sponsorship from let's say Airblaster..Who's 90% of there stuff is loud would you take it? You have to wear all there neon shit. would you take it? Of course you would.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think you guys need to pick up an actual catalog because there is a big variety of color options from all of the companies. And Airblaster actually toned down there colors from last year....I think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> I think you guys need to pick up an actual catalog because there is a big variety of color options from all of the companies. And Airblaster actually toned down there colors from last year....I think.



Yeah these aren't very loud..... lots of the product is very tame
http://http://www.myairblaster.com/product.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah it is pretty rediculous


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

i havent seen what your talking about but im pretty damn sure im gonna agree. i just like one or two colors on my jacket/pants. some howq i get the feeling that people who pick these colors ect dont even board. who wants to look like a ugly rainbow in the white snow?

same with the skinny pants now WTF!! your gonna crunch a nut one of these days.


----------

